# Treat recommendation for anxious dogs



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

It seems like no matter how exercised and played-out he is, my malt boy still seems to have some hyper anxiety and related anxious behaviors (not fun play energy) once in awhile.

I can't be the only one who experiences this, right?

Pet Naturals of Vermont makes this awesome treat with some calming food supplement stuff in it.

It seems to be aimed at owners who have an anxious pet but hesitate to use prescription meds. Obviously it's something to talk to a vet about, and behavioral/training methods are super super important (I know this is a touchy subject for some so I mention it) but in the meanwhile, or as a support to other methods in really trying moments, you might consider trying these. 

Calming For Small Dogs - Softchews, Supports Stress Reduction

(I split them in half since one treat is for up to 25 pounds and he's so little)

So far we've had great success. He thinks they taste great and his anxious behaviors drop off a little while after he eats one, but he's otherwise normal, no sluggishness or lethargy. He still wants to hang out and play, he just seems more relaxed and happy and less... fixated, if you know what I mean. 

I am obviously not a vet, just wanted to bring this to the attention of any owners with neurotic or anxious dogs who'd like to try something in the short term that's not a pharmaceutical.


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

I may try these. Mia has anxiety in the car.


----------

